# LCD or LED budget 10-11k



## parag1985 (Nov 13, 2010)

HI frnds pls guide me in buying a good VFM lcd or led.Some time back I have upgraded everything except the monitor .So this is the time for my ancient monitor (15" CRT) to go.

My configuration is:
1.AMD Phenom(tm) II X4 B50 Processor,  MMX,  3DNow (4 CPUs), ~3.1GHz
2.BIOSTAR TA790GX 128M
3.2gb Corsair XMS2
4.Corsair 450VX

My usage is Little bit of Gaming (Sniper ghost warrior ,Rainbow Six Vegas 2),Watching movies and Internet surfing thats it.

I m a bit confused like which one to buy 24 " or go for a shorter version.Guys now u suggest which one should i go for.

Regards


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

look for dell u2300 something. its a stunning ultrasharp display that uses IPS panel and takes component video in which means you can connect set top box or phones with video out capability directly tothe monitor (correct me if i am wrong). should cost around 14k.normal lcds wil cost 9k for 23"


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

I think it is Dell u2311h. It is feature rich.. and has IPS panel, and 4 usb ports, etc. But it will cost more than 15k, i think. few ebay.in vendors are quoting it at 16,999.


----------



## skippednote (Nov 13, 2010)

Benq G2420 will be in your budget. Dell 2300 as suggested by desiibond has a brilliant colour production and has a lot of connectivity options.


----------



## vamsi_krishna (Nov 13, 2010)

I've seared for dell 2300. And I wasn't able to find any monitors with that name. Strange.. i should brush my searching skills.

@OP, if you have a chance, jump to 24 inch monitor category. Dell ST2410 will come for around 13-13.5k


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 13, 2010)

go for Samsung monitor they will gives very nice picture quality too... the model no is B2330H...
it is full HD monitor..(monitor are mostly HD ready not Full HD) so this will always give ultimate picture.. it has every port like HDMI, DVI, VGA, Audio whteva u require...
contrast ratio is also more than oders i suppose. its 70000:1..
even the price is less dan 11k,...


----------



## desiibond (Nov 13, 2010)

vamsi_krishna said:


> I think it is Dell u2311h. It is feature rich.. and has IPS panel, and 4 usb ports, etc. But it will cost more than 15k, i think. few ebay.in vendors are quoting it at 16,999.



yes. this is the one. someone here purchased it for aome 14.5k. nd yes, its worth every penny.


----------



## ssb1551 (Nov 14, 2010)

pulkitpopli2004 said:


> it is full HD monitor..(monitor are mostly HD ready not Full HD)



Wat do u mean by tht?Isn't full HD 1920x1080?So any monitor with tht resolution will qualify as full HD monitor,aint it?


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

well HD ready includes 720i and 720p specifications and Full HD includes the 1080i and 1080p specifications.
so dis has the result that 1080p or 1080i produces a better quality of picture than 720p or 720i) 
so we should always opt FULL HD when goin for screen larger dan 22"


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 14, 2010)

I m getting a used Dell ST2410 under warranty more then 2 yrs left for less then 11k should i go for it or is it expensive. and the dealer is also selling used Dell u2311h with 2yr 4mnths warrnty for arnd 13k.which deal is better should i buy a second hand one or not.


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

if u hve plans for using USB go for u2311h otherwise ST2410 is good option..


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 14, 2010)

^^ and its price is it justified...ST2410 one


----------



## pulkitpopli2004 (Nov 14, 2010)

price is also ok.. bt it is lackin only one thing dat is IPS panel... 

see do one thing there is one issue with 24"(larger screen).. image is little bit blurred when you are viewing with a less distance.. 

so if u have wireless keyboard mouse and gonna use this 24" monitor for watchin muvi more dan nething else den go for it...
oderwise u2311h.. 

what do u think


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2010)

No. I don't think getting a second hand ST2410 for 11k is a good idea. It's a TN panel and for 4k more you get anIPS panel display. Or for same price you get LED backlit display from BenQ. 

Same is the case with u2311h. Since new one costs some 15k, 13.5k for a used one is overpriced.


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 14, 2010)

I have asked the dealer to quote the final prices lets see what price he quotes ....n btw if all this secnd hand thing doesnt work out which monitor should i go for becoz  strictly my budget is 10-11k I cant exceed it pls advice me something under this only n wanted to add one more thing in future Ill be using it as a TV also so something compatible (tv tuner card etc.) to that will also be good.


----------



## desiibond (Nov 14, 2010)

Acer S231HLBrid
Samsung P2350
BenQ G2420HD


----------



## parag1985 (Nov 16, 2010)

decided going 4 a benq g2420hd just looking for the best price option dont know its market price but its availaible online for 11k shipped(ebay).


----------



## mitraark (Dec 10, 2010)

Samsung P2350 is very good.


----------

